# Decent Song From Mick



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I be jammin' to it while patrolling the back farty

Angie Lyrics - Rolling Stones


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another one
Waiting On A Friend Lyrics - Rolling Stones


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Muscle Shoals Has Got The Swampers,
They've Been Known To Pick A Song Or Two


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

One of my best favs,


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

And next,the song,not the war.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Never been much of a Stones fan. 

Nowadays, the walking skeleton, Keith Richards, has been shooting off his mouth about Donald Trump and other conservatives. 

The Rolling Stones were never the same after Brian Jones left the band and subsequently died.

I wish the Stones would just stop touring, and go to Shady Acres and play checkers.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

The best rock and roll band that ever lived. Exile on Main Street seems to get played the most, though I must have fifty Stones albums.


----------



## giangnt (Aug 30, 2015)

I love the rock band 
testedcoupon.com


----------

